# riding with a school bag on a CAAD10 or Synapse?



## hamlet (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi.

I am looking at the Synapse and CAAD 10 (actually also the Super Six but the geometry of it is apparently similar to the CAAD10?).

I want to commute the 25km to school and back and wonder: which of the 2(3) will be most comfortable when carrying a satchel on the back?

Will the more upright position of the Synapse make a difference or does it really not matter.

I am 6. 4 (192cm) and prefer 35 in jeans (though they are actually hard to come by  )

Any input or thoughts will be much appreciated...


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

If this bike will not be stored and secured indoor, I wouldn't use this for commuting. It will likely be stolen.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

It makes no real difference. Get as small and comfortable a pack as you can find; a 25km round trip isn't a huge deal.

As Aerod79 points out though, unless you can lock it up inside, do you really want to ride a CAAD10 to school? (whatever type of school that might be?)


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

I frequently ride my SuperSix to work (since I can park it in my locked office) with just a Chrome messenger bag. My commute is quite a bit shorter than yours, but even when I take longer routes home, it's not much of a bother. I would argue the more important thing is that you can get the bag secure against your body and in a good position. I once had my bag nearly fly up over my head when stopping hard because the bag wasn't tightened down using the shoulder strap. Lesson learned.


----------



## hamlet (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you for the input. 
I am a teacher and the bike will be securely locked in a room with restricted access so security is not my main worry. 
Regarding the backpack: it is a Boblbee so it does fit nice and snuggly. 
My concern regards a too outstretched reach, but as I interpret your answers that should not pose a problem (?).


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

The synapse geometry puts your body in a more upright position, whereas on the CAAD you will be outstretched further.

I would imagine both bikes will work for you, however in my mind i think the synapse will be a slightly better choice for having a backpack on your body.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, I mean I wouldn't over think this. I haven't heard anything but outstanding things about the CAAD10, and I test rode one before buying my SuperSix and came dangerously close to getting the loaded CAAD10. I feel like it'd be hard to go wrong with that despite the slightly more aggressive geometry if you plan to do any riding without the backpack on. Just my $.02.


----------



## hamlet (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you for the quick and insightful replies 

I need to go and try them both, however in my area it is hard to come by stores that stock both the caad 10 and Synapse thus I went to the Cannondale experts (aka you) first.


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

I ride my 2011 SuperSix (Rival) 44km round trip with a rather heavy (6kg or so) messenger bag with no issues. Before the Supersix I was riding a CAAD9 with equal comfort. Tires are Conti GP4000 700x25c.


----------



## oldcannondale (Jul 23, 2011)

Go with the Synapse, the geometry of the caad 10 is a rack, its twitchy ie more responsive, yeehaa, but hey I'm old. I ride an 01 gixxer thousand sport bike for kicks, but my caad 7 kix my butt! Seriously beautifull bike, but ended up with a stem extender and wishing I had bought the synapse. I bought an nos R700 made in America, it was an impulse buy- the the county ruined my blacktop, the city ruined my around town, honestly my wifey's Giant Dash is my preferred ride on this terrain, total bummer!


----------



## 2Wheels2Freedom (Mar 16, 2011)

I agree that the best opinion will be yours after some saddle time. 
For reference, I have a 21km commute and am also able to store my bike indoors. I used to only ride my old steel but now I take my CAAD10 as well. My commute is very flat (Florida) with only a couple bridges but the CAAD has been reliable and comfortable. 
As far as carrying stuff: A couple years back I used to have a luggage rack on the old steel bike and everything but now I have been able to condense what I commute with to the point that I have a couple things stashed in my jersey pockets and a couple things in my undersaddle bag. In between those stages I used a Camelback (even though it's "against the rules") but even that has gotten sidelined. I finally worked out a system where i have clothes and everything at work so basically I just take a flash drive back and forth. 
One of my favorite things about a 21km commute is that I have more ideas that come to me on the saddle of my bike than in my office. 
In the end, whatever bike works for you will be great, I don't think you can go wrong. I went with the CAAD because it better complimented my old steel(which already has a very smooth ride). Enjoy it and ride safely!


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

I can only add, dont try to take the pack off while riding. If it slips down your arm and into your front wheel, it will total your bike and helmet.

Just one of the many dumb things I have done. However, had it not been for the helmet, I am convinced you wouldnt be reading this from me. Head first OTB at 22 MPH would not have ended well without the helmet.

Dennis


----------

